# Jason Carter Canadian Concerts



## Stephen W. (Jun 7, 2006)

I just received this from my friend and fellow Harp Guitarist Jason Carter
For more info on these contact Jason at:
[email protected]


Good morning Canada!

If anyone would like information re for my concerts in Canada in the next 8 days, please let me know. The April dates are

Montreal (15th)
Ottawa (16th)
Peterborough (17th)
Langley BC (21st)
Coquitlam BC (23rd)

With best wishes and hope to see you soon!

Jason Carter

www.jasoncarter.net


----------

